# Is Kirkland Dog Food Same As 4Health?



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am going to SC tomorrow for my grand daughter's birthday party. We don't have a Costco here and the Tractor Supply store is about 25 miles from here.
My son lives close to Costco. Does anyone know if the Kirkland Lamb and Rice or the Chicken and Rice the same formula as 4Health? I know that they are both made by Diamond.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

We feed the lamb and rice to all of our farm dogs and the 2 house dogs. it seems to be a decent feed.

I tend to be very picky about what I feed our dogs and have been very happy with the kirklands feed.

Jim


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Kirlkand is great food but I don't have any confidance in any Diamond product anymore. Too many recalls for my taste.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Kirlkand is great food but I don't have any confidance in any Diamond product anymore. Too many recalls for my taste.


I can see why. Don't you think that they would have pulled any of those bad bags from the stores by now though?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep...I am sure the recalled bags are long gone. But this was not their first recall. This one did not kill dogs but the last one did. What worries me is what will it be next time? I feel like I am taking a gamble feeding my dogs kibble at all anymore so I will increase my odds by feeding them a product that was made by a company that has had no prior recalls.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

What brand do you plan to use? I have seen such a remarkable difference in Sammy since we changed to the 4Health Lamb and Rice, I want to get something very similar with no wheat,corn or soy.
She had horrible gas before and now she does not have it anymore.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know if it the same as 4-Health but we have fed Kirkland brand of dog food for years and been very happy with it.

Our yellow lab is allergic to other brands of dog food... poor thing her tummy turns bright red and she spend all of her time itching it.

Our Doxie has a wonderfully glossy coat that people are always mentioning.

My parents years ago had a dog who had mammary cancer. A friend had raved about Kirkland brand and switched right after the diagnosis. The cancer appeared to leave and the dog lived for many more years.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

That is wonderful about your parents' dog. Mammary cancer is a bad thing for a dog to have. I think I am going to buy the bag of Kirkland this weekend since the bad bags will have been pulled from the shelves.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have a different thought about the recalled food. How many companies out there have BAD food but have not volunteered to recall it. They just leave it on the market.


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

some food may not be the healthiest, but not unsafe
diamond is taking unsafe food to new levels
not only are pets at risk, but people too!
wait until all the news about diamonds problems are released to the general public


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I switched my 17 week old GSD puppy to NutriSource Chicken which is grain-free. Buddy has done very well on it since I switched him from Iams. When I got him from the foster family (he's a rescue) that's what they had been feeding him. He was constantly itching & scratching. After determining it wasn't fleas or any other kind of critter, giving him a good bath etc. He still was itching, so I changed his food. 

He gets a mixture of the NutriSource & Taste of the Wild (venison & bison). The itching has stopped and his black coat shines like silk.


----------

